# Wify's new 6.5x284 is done!



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

I just got done chambering my wife's new toy. Months ago I sat her down and helped her pick out components. She picked a red/charcoal Stockys stock, a stainless 1:8 Silen barrel, Rem700 action, a red PTG anodized bottom metal and other assorted trinkets.
I've been working feverously trying to get it done before she gets back from Utah. I finally got it done the other night around midnight. I picked a safe load from one of my other 6.5x284 Normas. Berger 140 VLDs, CCI 200 primers, Lapua brass and 48gr of IMR 7828.
Today I hiked up into the clearcuts to see how she shoots.

It's a pretty wild colored gun but that's what she wanted.









After I sighted in, I shot a couple groups with a OAL of 3.125. They were about .75". Not bad! Next I tried an OAL of 3.155 and all three groups shot under .5" This was the best of the day.









I moved back to 200 yards and shot one 5-shot group of 1.265. The wind was causing me stress and I honestly don't if it was the reason for my horizontal dispersion but I'm still happy.









I think I'm done with load development on this one. :mrgreen: I just need to get out and verify this load shoots this well all the time.


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

That's true love right there! Nice gun!


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Sweet looking rig and great shooting! I am sure you can almost see the impact of the bullet with that muzzlebrake! Did you go with a 270 win action or a different caliber?


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

CPAjeff said:


> Sweet looking rig and great shooting! I am sure you can almost see the impact of the bullet with that muzzlebrake! Did you go with a 270 win action or a different caliber?


It's a regular stainless Rem 700 with a .470 boltface. You could use it for a 270Win, 30-06, 5x57, 280Rem, 220 Swift etc.... Usually I buy my actions from Ballistics Pro Gunworks but I bought the last couple from Richies Outdoors in Mississippi. Better prices and great service. He still has some actions in stock.

https://www.richiesoutdoors.com/stock/21167/rem-27561-action-700-la-ss/


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Great build! Looks great too. That stock would match the camo pattern on my favorite flannel shirt perfectly!------SS


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Very nice!


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

CPAjeff said:


> Sweet looking rig and great shooting! I am sure you can almost see the impact of the bullet with that muzzlebrake! Did you go with a 270 win action or a different caliber?


The brake works quite well with this class of caliber. It's nice to not worry about recoil (and thus, flinching). It also makes it possible to lightly hold the gun against my shoulder so I transfer very little to the stock. I rarely hold the forend with my left hand when I shoot anymore. Even with my brakeless 300Wby, (unless I'm prone). With a brake, I can also use my left hand to "steer" the sandbag under the back of my stock. Any benchrest shooter knows what I mean.
The brake is a Vais. http://www.midwayusa.com/product/22...-32-thread-750-outside-diameter-x-1950-length It's perfect for guns in the 308/30-06/300WM range. Anything bigger and you'd probably want to step up to a side-port style brake.
I bought a thread protector to put on while we're hunting. I just really hate the noise from a brake. My son and I were shooting my 6mmAI at a range in Logan last month and I couldn't believe how loud it was under the tin roof.


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

Very nice! Great looking rifle and even better shooting!


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

"Wifes gun"

Suuuuurrrrrreeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!

So you hand it over and its already got 100 rounds through it? :mrgreen:


-DallanC


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Looks good

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

The thing looks pink ta me. Very feminine, and that ain't a bad thing. Nice build.


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Love that caliber! I built one a while back for my daughter, to bad she hated it lol. Well actually it became my gun so no, it was a good thing she hated it :mrgreen:


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Why did she hate it?

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

The trigger, since she started shooting at 11 every gun she has shot has had an accutrigger type trigger. The 6.5x284 does not and she can't seem to get over it.


----------

